
Ask HN: How did you FIRST discover HN? - TaylorGood
Can&#x27;t recall, curious as to how some of you first reached this site..
======
atmosx
I wrote a blog post[1] a long time ago. Someone post it on HN and for some
reason(?) made it to the frontpage. When I checked by website records (a week
later) I saw a HUGE spike in traffic. My blog is very low volume 50-100 visits
per day... so that spike in the graph dwarfed every other day displayed. I bit
the bullet and joined the community. It has surely paid off as it kick-started
my remote career.

[1] [https://www.convalesco.org/articles/2013/02/01/the-macosx-
wa...](https://www.convalesco.org/articles/2013/02/01/the-macosx-war-of-text-
editors.html)

------
telebone_man
I remember reading a 'lessons from a developer' type e-book a few years back.

And he said something like...

1\. Don't underestimate the time you can waste on Hacker News

2\. Don't underestimate the value you can get from using Hacker News

------
veddox
About two years ago I stumbled across Paul Graham's essays and started reading
my way through them. One of them was "What I've learned from Hacker News"
([http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html))...
That introduced me to HN.

(At the time I was in a Third-World country with very limited Internet. HN, at
~10kb per page load, was one of the few sites I could afford to visit
regularly. That helped to get me hooked ;-) )

------
partisan
Followed the mentions on the dwindling Business Of Software forum where I was
a relatively new lurker and was disappointed by the lack of new posts.

------
nostrademons
Joined the first day it was open to non-YC founders. PG posted an announcement
on Reddit.

I'd previously checked out Reddit the day that it opened. PG posted an
announcement on comp.lang.lisp.

~~~
binarray2000
Man, your post brings back memories. I have opened my account only five days
after you. But the story of how I came to it is the same. Thanks for reminding
me.

------
Jtsummers
Heard of Paul Graham first circa 2002 via a classmate who had become
infatuated with lisp. Rediscovered his stuffs (essays, _On Lisp_ ), circa 2007
when lisp was my hobby language of choice (picked up during a brief attempt at
grad school before burning out on being a broke student). Found HN via that
and/or Reddit about that time, eventually made an account to post something.
Scratched an itch (tech-interest-wise) that work was not satisfying at the
time.

------
iSloth
I can't remember the specific event, but I recall doing a Google search for
"hacking news" based on some recent public event.

Naturally this popped up, and it matched with my interests of creating web
sites and running a hosting company at the time, so I just ended up sticking
around.

------
trcollinson
I was at the Mountain West Ruby Conference in 2009 and someone mentioned the
live feed was submitted here, so I came to check it out! I even have the exact
link:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=528103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=528103)

------
abhinickz
63 days ago I visited this URL :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11340510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11340510)
from some article comments.

------
NumberCruncher
I was bored so I went to the book store, I bought and read the book Founders
at Work (twice), was looking for similar books online, found the essays of PG,
landed somehow on HN. True story.

------
elijahlofgren
A coworker two jobs ago told me about it and I've been reading ever since. So
glad she told me about it!

------
zerr
Organic searches for some pure tech stuff, i.e. not startup/business related.
HM was popping up quite a lot of times.

------
cpcat
An old friend who i respected as a skilled hacker told me about it after we
worked on a project together.

------
ukoms
Guy in the team, shame on him, send me link. Aaand the day went by...

------
codegeek
I used to google "startup ideas" a lot back in the end and found PG's
articles. That led me to HN.

------
bbcbasic
I wish I could remember! Probably searching for an answer to a tech problem on
Google.

------
ddingus
Followed discussion link back here about a year in.

Stayed, mostly lurk. Learn a ton. Than you all for perspective most of all.

------
wj
I believe it was linked to on Slashdot.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Because Trevor.

------
kubut3k
thanks to keybase.io

------
brudgers
Via a link on Techmeme.

